# Describe your favorite restaurants



## wings62 (Dec 12, 2001)

I will be leaving work in a few minutes and am making a bee-line for one of my favorite restaurants- an Indian restaurant that has an awesome lunch buffet- fresh nan, saag paneer, a mixed veggie dish with cashews, rice pudding, yum.

Another of my favorites is a Vietnamese place. All of their dishes are so good with light sauces and fresh, crisp vegetables. A favorite appetizer of ours is a battered and fried combination of sweet potatoes and shrimp that is served wrapped in lettuce leaves with fresh cilantro and basil and dipped in a sauce.

Seems like we like small, privately owned ethnic places best.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

I second that. Yum!


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

I like places with unique settings, and where I can sit outside on a garden or patio. Most of these places make simple, fresh, delicious foods with lots of vegetarian options because veggies are yummy. A lot of these places make their own bread, and grow some of the foods they use like herbs.

Small, ethnic places are 2nd on the list.

Jennie


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

I have 2 favorites. One is a family owned italian place. Small, very personal service, little hole-in-the-wall place. Original, authentic family recipes. BYOB. The chef buys the produce fresh each day from the farmers' market.

The second place is also a small, neighborhood place. More upscale than the other though. Beautiful patio, neat train inside to amuse the kids, jolly host/owner makes you feel like family. Serves a variety of eastern european foods (yugoslavian, german, hungarian, etc), some of which are also family recipes--the owner is yugoslavian. They are also more than happy to whip up special things on request or alter menu items to taste.


----------



## mojomom (Mar 5, 2003)

Our new favorite place is not really a resturaunt but you can eat there it is called Zingerman's Deli. We love the food and the casual dining atmosphere. The staff is very knowledgeable about the breads and foods they sell and very nice. Also we like an Italian resturaunt called Gratzi. They have this great pear and gorgonzola salad Yummy! and porcini stuffed ravioli! But if dh would have it his way we would go to a place in Ohio called Tony Packo's. He loves there hot pickles. We very simple folk


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i like a place called f.scott's around here, kinda tony but not pretentious- they have an 'after 9' menu where all the lobster truffle pasta type dishes are half-off (i like that.) and great jazz, and a lovely dessert/dessert wine menu. botrytised zinfandel and pot de creme. ohhhhh. (with two babes, we don't get there much, but what a treat when we do.)

suse


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

Susey - I know where you live!


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

i have different faves when i'm pregnant and when i'm not. lol

right now i have two faves...the first is called Chompies, its a jewish deli/bakery. Matzah ball soup, potato knishes - and the bakery for desserts is amazing (black and white cookies rock).

my second favorite is a little italian place i used to go to alot when i was working. Called Roma Gardens. Nice lunches.

great. now i'm hungry again.


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

A good restaurant for us is one that isn't too quiet so my kids aren't disruptive, isn't too loud so the kids talk even louder, and one that has a kids menu that includes something other than a hamburger and chicken nuggets.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

DH and I love ethnic buffets-- so we can try a little bit of everything and soups, appetizers too. Like Indian-- yum! Or, a place with really fresh crusty bread and fresh in season produce, maybe just a good sandwich. I love so many types of food.









Mojomom, I know where you must live.







I went to Gratzi for my 21st birthday in college... and Zingerman's is awesome!!! (perfect example of great bread and sandwich place, it is. yum yum)


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

so jennie, are you from here, travel, or useta be?

and if we are talking delis, goldie's is rightous- noshville is sooo touristy







gotta have a good slab of nova on my bagel, and the new pickles are divine with ny cheesecake (yes, i ate that combo often in my last pregnancy; it was near vandy.)

i like a vietnamese noodle joint downtown too- yummy.

suse


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

We like a place in San Anselmo CA called Taco Jane's. Cuban food. Mostly organic. Lots of fresh greens. The burritos come with a side of organic mixed greens with jicama and mandarin oranges. Sooo good. Salmon soft tacos in blue corn tortillas with chipolte mayonnaise.


----------



## wings62 (Dec 12, 2001)

salmon soft tacos with chipotle mayo sound wonderful!! yummy


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mojomom_
*The staff is very knowledgeable about the breads and foods they sell and very nice. Also we like an Italian resturaunt called Gratzi. They have this great pear and gorgonzola salad Yummy!*
DH goes there just for this salad for lunch quite often!

My favorite restaurant Is I think Trini And Carmen's. They have seafood quesadillas that are amazing. I also like Seva, it's a vegetarian restaurant. For chains I like panerra bread and california pizza kitchen.


----------



## maudlin (Jan 13, 2003)

Mama Lori - I love Taco Jane's! Are you from San Anselmo?

My favorite restaurant only serves lunch. Everything is homemade and delicious! Yum! They have the best soups.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey Maudlin, we live in San Rafael. You?


----------



## maudlin (Jan 13, 2003)

We live in San Rafael too!


----------



## birthinglau (Sep 30, 2002)

mmmmm, my favorite is myra's dionysis. mostly veggie (some fish and chicken options) 7 soups available every day, all unique. personal favorites are the borscht and vegetable miso. mediterranean (spelling part of brain not working today), asian, indonesian, mexican options, lots of rice plates and pita sandwiches, snacky appetizer plates like hummus, tapenade, etc. desserts that make my eyes roll back in my head - like opera cream cake, or slices of this apricot chocolate oatmeal cookie bar thing.

reasonable prices for restaurant food. friendly staff, though they do seem to like hanging out in the kitchen with each other more than they like serving the people. only 8 tables in the downstairs of a victorian brownstone, but a deck out back that's open in good weather.

myra still runs the place.









-Lau


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Cinder, yum, Seva!

used to go there with my dad in high school & college (he was about the only one who'd go there w/ me). he worked downtown... I loved the way the sun shined thru the windows and stained glass or crystals they had hung up onto the wood interior. very calming.


----------



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

If you haven't yet seen it, a great web site with discussion threads about good places to eat (and not the places that are raved about in the papers) is www.chowhound.com

There are boards there that are organized by region including non-US locations with two boards for Canada!


----------

